# Game #52: Lakers @ Blazers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (27-24, 3rd Pacific) 

@









Portland Trail Blazers (21-30, 4th Northwest) 

Wednesday, Feb. 23, 7:00pm
at Trail Blazers
TV: NBALP, KCAL
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









The Lakers are coming off a 104-95 Victory last night over Boston.

*TV/Radio Broadcasts*
  
  
  


Los Angeles Lakers

*Probable Starting Lineup:* - Assuming Caron is out!





































PG: Chucky Atkins
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Luke Walton
PF: Lamar Odom
C: Chris Mihm

*Key Reserves:*






















Brian Cook
Brian Grant
Jumaine Jones

Portland Trail Blazers

*Probable Starting Lineup*





































G: Damon Stoudamire
G: Nick Van Exel
SF: Ruben Patterson
PF: Theo Ratliff
C: Joel Przybilla

*Key Reserves:*






















Darius Miles
Sebastian Telfair
Shareef Abdur-Rahim
- SAR should return tonight but I dunno if he's starting?

Last Meeting
Score: Lakers 92 - Trail Blazers 79
Summary: 
LOS ANGELES (AP) -- The last thing the Los Angeles Lakers want is a coaching change. And they don't expect one. Hours after learning that Rudy Tomjanovich was thinking about resigning, Los Angeles beat the Portland Trail Blazers 92-79 Tuesday night behind Caron Butler and Chucky Atkins -- who both believe their coach will remain on the job. 

``I expect him to be back,'' said Atkins, who had 19 points and eight assists. ``Right now, he's still our coach. Everything else is just speculation. We expect him to come back and lead us to where we want to be. 
``I'm a Rudy Tomjanovich fan. I hope he comes back -- the sooner, the better.'' 

Butler had 19 points and 10 rebounds, and Lamar Odom added 18 points for the Lakers (24-19), who won their second straight after a season-high three-game losing streak. 

*Injury Report:*
Portland Trail Blazers - 
C Ha Seung-Jin (lower back pain)
C Vladimir Stepania 

Lakers - 
F Caron Butler ("flu")
G Tony Bobbitt (sprained right ankle)
C Vlade Divac (back surgery)
F Devean George (left ankle surgery)
</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i think we can squeak this one out, lakers win by 1 point, game winner by b.cook


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Can We Win 3 In A Row?!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hov said:


> Can We Win 3 In A Row?!


Let's :gopray:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

We win by 8!

103-95

I wonder if Caron will play?


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Its gonna be a close one but lets get sum momentum. Lets get the W!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think we get this one. We gotta get Caron back and get Luke outta that starting line-up. The team struggled mightly with Luke in the starting line-up. Bad passes, bad defense, the defense was just sagging. When Jumaine came in the game we finally got some space to operate because of his jumper.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

i say lakers by 13. kobes droppin 45 baby. kobes gonna go on another one of his hot streaks and get 40+ in 15 straight


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Blink4 said:


> i say lakers by 13. kobes droppin 45 baby. kobes gonna go on another one of his hot streaks and get 40+ in 15 straight


Ya it seems like the past few years Kobe has played some of his best basketball against the "Kobe Stopper"


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't like Luke starting, he can't matchup defensively most of the time. Still, I think we can win, I hope Mihm shows up, but it is on the road.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Exactly. Luke is so horrible it's funny.. But he knows the stupid triangle  .. I mean to say I hate they are installing it this late in the season..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakers lose this game by 6...i dont know if i could see them winning back to back nites.....

Also....MAKE A [email protected] TRADE ALREADY LAKERS!!


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Exactly. Luke is so horrible it's funny.. But he knows the stupid triangle  .. I mean to say I hate they are installing it this late in the season..



Yeah, not exactly the best thing to do, and It showed yesterday how lost they seemed most of the time(Chuck in the wrong spot, Mihm not establishing position in the right spot, having to be told by Kobe where to go). 

As for Luke, if you want to play him cosistent minutes, you have to put good defenders around him to cover his a$$, which we don't have(IMO). So...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We'll lose.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i dont like trade rumors anymore...i think im going to stop reading them :laugh: :laugh: 

im going to have to wait til tomorrow...


(PS lakers lose but i already said that)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Something is wierd about my satellite TV. Sometimes I can change it to a Lakers game on NBA league pass (which i never ordered) and watch the whole game. Other times, it tells me to pay the $100 to purchase it. Hopefully I'll be able to watch this game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

-D! said:


> Something is wierd about my satellite TV. Sometimes I can change it to a Lakers game on NBA league pass (which i never ordered) and watch the whole game. Other times, it tells me to pay the $100 to purchase it. Hopefully I'll be able to watch this game.


nice. how many games have u watched of the lakers?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

-D! said:


> Something is wierd about my satellite TV. Sometimes I can change it to a Lakers game on NBA league pass (which i never ordered) and watch the whole game. Other times, it tells me to pay the $100 to purchase it. Hopefully I'll be able to watch this game.


Hmm.. Weird..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i bought my league pass like a month before the season started and we got 20 dollars off....it was quite sweet...the only negitives to having league pass is sometimes u have to listen to the visitor teams anouncers...not stu and paul


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

id honeslty listen to the road brodcasters anyday of the week


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

No trade, Haley is plain, straightforward idiot


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Is Butler playing at all?


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

What's with the pessimism around here? it stinks! seriously, we're here trying to win our 3rd game in a row and it trying to be positive, and we've got some of our "fans" already claiming that it's un-likely that we'll beat the Blazers? sorry, but some of you need to wake up and realize that we have a quality basketball team. Sure, a lot of steps haven't been completed; but there is still reason to think that we can make a nice run in the 2nd half of the season and possibly push up to the 6th or 7th seed of the playoffs. Despite the media's hype (which I have found to have much more of an impact on some of you guys mentality) we're still only 2 or 3 games behind some of the "great" teams in the Western Conference. The Houston Rockets, who are one of the hottest teams in the league right now are still in around the 6th seed with just a few less losses then us. So I'd like to see you guys cheer up a 'bit.

I don't want to hype up this team too much, but if Odom and Kobe can turn in a couple fine performances and get our role players involved then there's no reason we can't take on Portland. These guys aren't exactly world-beaters, either.

My prediction:

Lakers - 103
Blazers - 89


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Is Butler playing at all?


Butler and Boozer aren't playing tonight. Things that make you wonder. Not getting my hopes up, that's for sure.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

You know what guys, Lets really loo at our team.

We have a 3rd string PG, 2nd string C, out of position PF, in some teams a 2nd string SF and a Star SG, and No backup C, No backup Sg no Backup PG and yes limited backup PF. We have a whole new coaching staff. WE have all this plyers that have not plays together for more than 5 months, 

AND you know what, weare ove .500. we are in the playoffs, i could start nameing all this teams that have been together for a long time, that are not even .500, but i have to go home from work it is getting late.


We have a great team.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

First play of the game, great ball movement which leads to an open 3 for Kobe. :clap:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Walton is so damn bad it's pathetic. He's already missed 3 lay-ups in the first 5+ minutes. That's 7 or 8 in the last 2 games. Get this waste of space out of here!

Mihm is following up a stellar performance against Boston with another dreadful performance tonight. Joel Pryzbilla is kicking his back end.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What an alley-oop pass from Tierre to Lamar!  Of course, he followed it up with a turnover on a break-away, but still...nice pass.

Lamar for three....YES! 

Ugh, Kobe just made such a telegraphed pass which was intercepted by Patterson. I hate when players make stupid mistakes like that. If he would've been smarter about it, it could've been two points for Jumaine.

Pryzbilla is going nuts. 10 points and 8 rebounds in 9+ minutes.

21-18 Lakers


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Tierre is playing some kind of ball so far tonight. :yes: That was a pretty fake-pass that led to his lay-up. Although, he should have passed it to Jumaine! :biggrin: 

Great end to the 1st Q, 27-18 Lakers


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Geez, nice job Cook.  

Portland has gotten 4 straight points, so a good timeout called by Hamblen. Now would be a good time to bring back Mihm, Lamar and Chucky. We shouldn't allow Portland to get another lead, since we were up 29-18.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh great, we're pissing away the lead now that Kobe is on the bench. Mihm can only foul whenever Portland gets the ball in the paint. He never boxes out, so his man always gets the offensive rebound. :upset:

Keep the lead big!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a load of bull****. More horrible officiating in this game. Where the hell does the NBA find these bums? 

First they let Patterson get away with a blatant travel (since when can you jump in the air and start dribbling the ball while you're in the air?!), then Kobe gets butchered as obviously as he has this season and the moron ref right next to him doesn't call it. Idiots.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kobe is 6/7 fromt he floor. Anyone who is watching the game give a quick recap of whats happened?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wooo I get to watch this one. 43-39 Lakers. 

BTW, has Zac Randolph ever played a good game against us? He is quite the bricklayer.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

ok ill give u a recap...the lakers were playing like they would be raping the blazers yet they only have a 4 point lead at half


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

It was that damn Pryzbilla.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Or our damn interior play.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> ok ill give u a recap...the lakers were playing like they would be raping the blazers yet they only have a 4 point lead at half


6 fta at the half, wow. And despite Portland shooting under 30%, they are still in the game because tehyve gone to the line 17 times, this is just like last night except backwards. Props to the team for keeping them to a low fg percentage, maybe its good defense, or maybe the Blazers just suck, I'll give LA the benefit of the doubt. Ruben Patterson doesn't seem much like a Kobe stopper either.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Huh? KCAL had us up 43-38 at the half, yet NBA.com says 43-39. NBA.com also has Brian Shaw listed on our roster on the box score. Doh! :laugh:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

NBA.com coverage is starting to go downhill, I usually refer to CBS sportsline, its much better.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh my Lord, these might be the worst officials we've had to date. 

They just accidentally gave a foul to Grant instead of Walton, which prompted Hamblen to put in Medvedenko for Grant. When they sorted it out and gave the foul to Walton, they wouldn't let the Lakers negate the substitution and leave Grant in the game. Then, they miss a travel by Patterson.

Somebody give me a gun and a plane ticket to Portland!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Luke Walton can't take advantage of NVE in the post he shouldn't be in the league this is pitiful.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I've had enough of Walton. He can only play with Shaq so lets send him to Miami.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

OMG, you gotta be kidding me, are we ever gonna get that 3 game winning streak?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

And now Atkins is shooting 15 foot finger rolls?  

Nice jam by Kobe.

Play Slava more.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

VERY OT

Webber just traded to Philly


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy Moses! Portland's lead had grown to 7 ( :upset: ) and Kobe just threw down a SWEEEEEEET dunk over two Blazers. Now all of a sudden, the lead is down to 1 in a span of about 40 seconds.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow Kobe baseline. He owns the baseline. Answer this someone why do we always play better with Jumaine in the game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

yes lakers have got a 7 point lead...YEAHHHH BOOOIII


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Holy Moses! Portland's lead had grown to 7 ( :upset: ) and Kobe just threw down a SWEEEEEEET dunk over two Blazers. Now all of a sudden, the lead is down to 1 in a span of about 40 seconds.



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: YOU ARE THE ONLY OTHER PERSON THAT SAYS HOLY MOSES OTHER THAN ME :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Swesus Christ Kobe.. Dishing the dime nice this quarter!


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

3 IN A ROW!
I can feel it!!!


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

I think I jinxed them.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well there goes that. Stoudamire just got rid of our 9 point lead literally by himself in just under a minute.

:sad:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

KB8 showing up big time! Puts us up back 7.

lol, Im still shocked over that Webber trade. We might be able to catch the Kings for second in the Pacific! LOL, maybe not


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

Wish I could see this game. I'm looking at the NBA.com boxscore. I'm thinking we get 3 in a row, as long as we've got Kobe I don't think they'll be able to come back.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Damon all day.... DAMN!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yeah I'm pretty shocked about the Webber deal too. I think we are just seeing a bad case of journalism AGAIN because the salaries don't even add up.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Clutch 2 FT's by Kobe.. 86-83 Lakers 20.2 left


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

3 Game Winning Streak!!

:vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana:​


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Almost got a steal..okay here we go....

YESSSS! 3 games baby!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Damon misses 3...

SAR missed 3..

Lakers win 86-83..

First three game winning streak of the year


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

WE DID IT!!

This is just as good as our 3 peat run.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> 3 Game Winning Streak!!
> 
> :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana:​


:laugh: you had that prepared. as soon as SAR missed, you hit submit huh? :laugh:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

What are Paul and Stu talking about a website?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> What are Paul and Stu talking about a website?


I have no clue.

"The Website is back up!!!???!!!"


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Yes! Yeeeeeeeeeessssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> I have no clue.
> 
> "The Website is back up!!!???!!!"


 :laugh: I missed him saying that.

Maybe they're talking about LG.net. They've been having some server issues lately. :laugh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man I'm glad Kobe was hitting his free throws tonight. He single handily got us this win. 

Lakers are an infuriating team to watch. The weaknesses are so obvious and glaring yet they find a way with Kobe out there. 

If we can get just alittle more rebounding and some shot blocking things might not be so bad. 

Mihm disappeared again tonight so what else is new.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Well....im impressed....me and damian wrong about the outcome....


NIce win 3 GAMES BABY


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

How sad is this? We go from winning 3 straight championships, and now we're all excited about winning 3 straight games................?




YEP! :woot: :woot: :woot:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Locke said:


> How sad is this? We go from winning 3 straight championships, and now we're all excited about winning 3 straight games................?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya we are pretty sad.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Locke said:


> How sad is this? We go from winning 3 straight championships, and now we're all excited about winning 3 straight games................?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How Ironic earlier today I was watching the old 2000 Blazers game 7 and during the game they mentioned the fact that we didn't lose 3 straight all season long that year, funny now we're glad to get 3 wins. 

We've fallen mighty far. But hey it happens.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Locke said:


> How sad is this? We go from winning 3 straight championships, and now we're all excited about winning 3 straight games................?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You bet baby.. :mob: 

Let's have a party. Everyone can bring something.. I dont have to :biggrin:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The Lakers may have fallen far since those days, but they're only 2.5 games back of 6th seed in the West, and Kobe has missed 14 games this season.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> The Lakers may have fallen far since those days, but they're only 2.5 games back of 6th seed in the West, and Kobe has missed 14 games this season.


Amazing isnt it? Everyone was jumping off bridges the other day.. So I heard.. :laugh:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Amazing isnt it? Everyone was jumping off bridges the other day.. So I heard.. :laugh:


Just wait until we go on another long road trip, the same thing will happen.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

At least some things never change. Beating the Blazers. :groucho:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Next 5 games are semi-tough. We've got Detroit, Toronto, New York, Boston, and Dallas. If we go 3-2, I'll be very happy. If we got 2-3, it won't be the end of the world. We can't afford any less than two wins, though. April is going to be brutal.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

For tonight..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:laugh: the one lady on the left in the 3rd row looks retarted with her mouth opening and closing like that


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Still doesn't look like the Lakers will make the playoffs without a trade. But who knows.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

do we want SAR for butler?


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> 3 Game Winning Streak!!
> 
> :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana:​



O YEA! proud of the boys


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yahoo Recap

PORTLAND, Ore. (AP) -- A modest three-game winning streak as the season edges closer to the playoffs isn't enough to excite the Los Angeles Lakers, and certainly not Kobe Bryant.

The Lakers put together three wins for the first time this season with an 86-83 victory over the struggling Portland Trail Blazers on Wednesday night.

``Even though we won, we still feel like we can play much better,'' said Bryant, who had 31 points. ``I don't think anybody's going to be jumping for joy.''

Teammate Lamar Odom also suggested more is needed to be accomplished before any congratulations were passed around.

``Hopefully, we can get four or five straight,'' he said. 

``It's a significant win for us, period,'' Lakers coach Frank Hamblen said. ``We're in a race for a playoff spot.''

[More in URL]

NBA.com Recap

PORTLAND, Ore., Feb. 23 (Ticker) -- Kobe Bryant and the Los Angeles Lakers finally have a three-game winning streak.

Bryant scored 12 of his 31 points in the fourth quarter and the Lakers held on for an 86-83 victory over the Portland Trail Blazers.

Despite holding a 27-24 record entering the day and the eighth and final playoff spot in the Western Conference, the Lakers had yet to record three wins in a row all season. They failed 10 previous times when given a chance to notch a third straight victory.

Los Angeles is 3-1 since Bryant returned from a severely sprained right ankle prior to the All-Star break and leaned heavily on him against the Trail Blazers. 

[More in URL]


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

Pinball said:


> Next 5 games are semi-tough. We've got Detroit, Toronto, New York, Boston, and Dallas. If we go 3-2, I'll be very happy. If we got 2-3, it won't be the end of the world. We can't afford any less than two wins, though. April is going to be brutal.


We really need to go for 3-2 or 4-1. The Lakers need to win some teams with winning records.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Pinball said:


> Next 5 games are semi-tough. We've got Detroit, Toronto, New York, Boston, and Dallas. If we go 3-2, I'll be very happy. If we got 2-3, it won't be the end of the world. We can't afford any less than two wins, though. April is going to be brutal.


Great point. This stretch of games should set the tone for the 2nd half of the season, and I'm hoping to go 4-1; being able to steal one of the games between Detroit and Dallas.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Laker Freak said:


> 3 Game Winning Streak!!
> 
> :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana:​



:laugh: Yeah, we finally did..


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

theLegend said:


> Great point. This stretch of games should set the tone for the 2nd half of the season, and I'm hoping to go 4-1; being able to steal one of the games between Detroit and Dallas.


definately need 4 out of 5. hopefully we can knock off detroit, cuz dallas will be tough.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

L.A. Lakers 86, Portland 83
Kobe’s Late Outburst Lifts Lakers 









Kobe Bryant and the Lakers drove past the Blazers on Wednesday.

PORTLAND, Ore., Feb. 23 (Ticker) -- Kobe Bryant and the Los Angeles Lakers finally have a three-game winning streak.

Bryant scored 12 of his 31 points in the fourth quarter and the Lakers held on for an 86-83 victory over the Portland Trail Blazers. 

Despite holding a 27-24 record entering the day and the eighth and final playoff spot in the Western Conference, the Lakers had yet to record three wins in a row all season. They failed 10 previous times when given a chance to notch a third straight victory.

"We finally got that monkey off our back," Bryant said. "Now we can move on and welcome the defending champions at the STAPLES Center."

Los Angeles hosts Detroit on Friday.

"I don't want to hear anything about three in a row anymore, OK?" Lakers interim coach Frank Hamblen said. "It was a big win for us on the road. It would be great if we could win seven or eight in a row, but right now we'll just go one game at a time."

Los Angeles is 3-1 since Bryant returned from a severely sprained right ankle prior to the All-Star break and leaned heavily on him against the Trail Blazers. 

[More in URL]


----------

